# [SOLVED] Help! I got a camera memory card stuck in the media slot on the front of my



## dbs_lover (Mar 28, 2008)

I have an Acer Extensa 5420 with a Media Card Reader (SD, Memory Stick, Pro, xD) on the front panel and I've gotten a camera memory stick stuck in there. I'm going to have to take the thing apart but I'm not sure which panel to remove. Can anyone give me some advice about what to do? Also will taking the computer apart void my factory warranty? TIA


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Help! I got a camera memory card stuck in the media slot on the front of my note*



dbs_lover said:


> I have an Acer Extensa 5420 with a Media Card Reader (SD, Memory Stick, Pro, xD) on the front panel and I've gotten a camera memory stick stuck in there. I'm going to have to take the thing apart but I'm not sure which panel to remove. Can anyone give me some advice about what to do? Also will taking the computer apart void my factory warranty? -- YES, so do not take it apart...instead find something that you can use to pull it out. Have you tried pushing it all the way in first (then it should pop out)
> 
> 
> TIA


----------



## dbs_lover (Mar 28, 2008)

*UPDATE: Got it out w/ cheap plastic tweezers*

Thanks for your advice Triggerfinger


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: UPDATE: Got it out w/ cheap plastic tweezers*



dbs_lover said:


> Thanks for your advice Triggerfinger


So have you tried pushing it in? when you do you would hear a slight click and it should pop out... if not then use something to pull it out.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: UPDATE: Got it out w/ cheap plastic tweezers*



dbs_lover said:


> Thanks for your advice Triggerfinger


Ok got it... thanks for the update... i did not see it at first...


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Help! I got a camera memory card stuck in the media slot on the front of my note*

the same thing happened to me. I placed the memory in the wrong slot and it got stuck. I used tweezers to get it out.


----------



## dbs_lover (Mar 28, 2008)

*Pushing it in didnt make it snap - only seemed to jam it up further*

I think the stick was too small. Basically I just gripped the memory stick and gently pulled it out.


----------

